# healing thoughts for my mom.



## Missy

Hi All: I was hoping to tap into the power of the forum to put my mom in your thoughts and prayers. Sunday night she went into the hospital with what turned out to be a heart condition-- not a heart attack but a weak muscle or Cardio Myopathy. There is a good possibility that it is a temporary condition know as "takptsubo" (that's for you maryam) as her arteries were extremely clear. We will know more in a week or so. 

My Mom is 84 and until now very healthy and extremely independent. I am one of 4 children, we all live about 2 hours away from her and she has thought nothing of driving up and back in one day to visit. She loves her life and has great friends and neighbors... If this turns out to be a chronic condition her life (and ours) will have change a lot. 

She came home from the hospital today and is pretty weak and will have to have her blood tested daily for a while as they adjust her medication. The 4 will be taking turns staying with her for a while. I just came home today and got a great greeting from my boys. I swear Jasper tried to hug me!!!

If you have a quiet moment please put Ruth in your thoughts. I know the positive power this group has!


----------



## marjrc

Missy, your mom Ruth will most definitely be in my thoughts. I pray for a very good outcome for her and your family. (((hugs))) my friend.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Missy, your Mom will be in my thoughts also. I'm sending healing vibes her way and hugs to you.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy, I'm sorry your mom is going through this. Your mom & all of your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. It sounds like she really enjoys life - lots of positive energy that this condition is temporary and causes no damage.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, my prayers go out for your family. I know how hard it must be. My Mom is 83 and very, very independent. She is driving to CT tomorrow for the holiday weekend. I hope all the news is good for your Mom.


----------



## mckennasedona

Missy, Ruth will be in our prayers most definitely, as will you. I do hope they find out that her condition is temporary. Your mom sounds like a remarkable woman.


----------



## Doggie Nut

My prayers are with your mom! She's the same age as my mom who still lives alone and drives but she is getting a little absent minded. Not sure how much longer she'll be able to continue with life as it is.


----------



## maryam187

Missy, I'm sorry to read about your Mom's condition and will say a prayer for her tonight. I must admit that despite soon to be 2 full courses of medical studies, I've never heard of 'Takotsubo Cardiomyopathy'. Here's a link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takotsubo_cardiomyopathy
I've only heard of this the Takayasu Disease which differs from Takotsubo. Here's a link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takayasu's_arteritis

After reading about the 'Broken Heart' Disease, I must say I'll pray that that's what she has, as it seems to be one of the least harmful cardiomyopathies I've ever heard of!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Missy, I'll be praying for you and your Mom. (My mom's name is Ruth, too.) It's so difficult to see our parents failing and not being able to do the things they always did. Hugs, Suzy


----------



## LuvCicero

I am sorry your Mom is having problems. I will add her and your family to my prayer list and pray that she heals and doesn't have any more problems. It's great that she is able to stay alone and enjoy life. I pray this problem is God's way of just getting her to rest and take better care of herself. (((hugs))


----------



## michi715

Sending lots of positive vibes and hugs for you and your family!


----------



## Cheryl

*Good wishes for your mom!*

I am a cardiac nurse and although I am very familiar with cardiomyopathy, I am unfamiliar with Takotsubo. So here are a couple questions:
1. What were her chief complaints?
2. I assume her cardiac enzymes were negative. Was she admitted? Did she have a persnatine thalium test--also known as pthal--or chemical stress test.
3. Is she now on Coumadin--that is why she is having daily lab work?


----------



## Cheryl

One more question? Did she have a cardiac cath test?


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy, we'll keep her in our thoughts and prayer. Please keep us updated.


----------



## maryam187

Cheryl, phew, I'm glad I wasn't the only med. person not being familiar with Takotsubo. My uncle is a Cardiologist and I've been jobbing at his practice on/off for about 10 years and never heard of anything like this.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Missy, praying for your mom and you.


----------



## Leeann

Missy we are definetly sending out good thoughts and prayers to you and your mom. If you need anything please, please let me know, I am only a phone call away. If you need anyone to watch the boys during this time Jasper & Cash are always welcome to come stay with us for a day, over night, a week, what ever is needed :hug:


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

My thoughts and prayers will be with your mother and you. I hope this turns out to be a singular episode and that life continues as usual.


----------



## mintchip

Sending healing thoughts,prayers and healthy vibes to your Mom


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy I'm so sorry to hear about your mom - prayers for Ruth from here - lots of them! And thank goodness for Cheryl and Maryam - we've got some medical experts here who can help. You guys rock. I'm glad your mom lives fairly close and you can be with her during this trying time. It sounds like she's got a wonderful life and that hopefully will help her in her recovery.


----------



## Missy

Everyone thank you for your thoughts and hugs. I know she is feeling them too. Leeann, thanks for your offer-- I may take you up on it. 

Cheryl, thank you for the questions, as I am sure you are familiar with the dear in the headlight look from family members when dealing with these complicated diagnosis. And my moms case is kind of A-typical. I will pm you with all the info-- perhaps you can help us help her better.

Thanks for continuing to keep her in your thoughts. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Judy A

Missy....sending prayers and thoughts your mom's way. I too pray that she is back to normal soon! My mom is also 84, independent, etc. and I know life as we know it could change in an instant. I don't think you are ever prepared for it though.


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I am very sorry your mom is going through this. Sending postive thoughts and healing vibes your way. :hug:


----------



## ama0722

Missy- sending hugs and thoughts your way :grouphug:


----------



## Leslie

Missy~ You and Ruth will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Sending positive healing thoughts to you and your Mom. She sounds like a wonderful person!


----------



## havaluv

Missy,
Sending up prayers for Ruth and your family. I'm praying for quick healing and favor for both Ruth and your family, peace and comfort in knowing you are held in God's hands. :hug:


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Missy, your family is in my prayers. I hope that Ruth's troubles are only temporary and that she can go on and live a long and healthy life for many more years to come!

~Connie


----------



## boo2352

Missy,
Just saw this thread -- sending positive thoughts to you and your mom.


----------



## Beamer

Missy - Hope your mom gets well soon! 

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo

Missy,
I just read this and I want you to know that my prayers are lifted for your mom. Hang in there girlfriend.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Lina

Missy, I hope your mom feels better soon! I will be thinking of her. :hug:


----------



## Poornima

Missy, wishing your mom good health and hope she feels better soon. :hug:


----------



## SMARTY

We are sending as many positive vibs as possible for your Mom to have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Trish

Hi Missy..Please know that all the Ragones will be saying prayers for your mom to gain her strength back and recover from this recent illness. The Power of the Forum is now upon her and she will feel our strength to get her back to her "young 84 self" real soon..Trish


----------



## BeverlyA

Missy,
My DH and I are sending prayers and good thoughts for your mother Ruth, your family and you.
It sounds as if your mom has been living a wonderfully indepenendant life and hopefully she will be getting back to that soon.

Many of us are in the same boat, with parents and loved ones aging and getting to the point their health starts to fail. It's difficult watching anyone we care about in pain and hurting.

Missy, get lots of rest and take care of yourself. You can be sure that there will be lots of prayers being said on you and your mom's behalf.

Beverly


----------



## Missy

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. They must be working. My mom is home and is down to one of us (her 79 year old sister) staying with her. She was kind of glad to have us all go...LOL...we were an afront to her independence. She is doing well, but tired and very winded. She has her next echo cardiogram on the 14th... so keep up those healing thoughts, that test will be the one to determine if this is correcting itself or not. 

I really love this forum and all of you. I read on another post how it's funny but we would never consider each other strangers even though we've never met...and that is so so true.


----------



## Jane

Missy, I'm so encouraged that your mom is doing better and we will continue to send healing thoughts her way! :hug:


----------



## irnfit

That's good news, Missy. She is in my prayers.


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. They must be working. .


:cheer2: Oh that's great news. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## juliav

That's great news Missy. 

We will keep sending healing thought and good vibes your way.


----------



## Leeann

Wonderful news Missy, we will continue to keep your mom in our thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich

That's very encouraging Missy, including your mom being ready for you all to leave! Positive, healing thoughts being sent her way.


----------



## Julie

My thoughts and prayers are headed in your Mom's direction Missy. I know it can be difficult to try to juggle all the things going on in your life and yet try to be there for your Mom as well. Sending you a hug:hug:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Wonderful news, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Lilly's mom

I will pray for you and your mom Missy.

Katrina


----------



## MaddiesMom

I'm so glad your Mom is doing better, Missy. I'll continue to send healing thoughts her way and hugs for you too!


----------



## marjrc

I hope things are continuing to improve for you mom, Missy. It's tough when these things happen. Going through some rough stuff with my mom too the past few months and it really takes its toll. I am hoping she finds herself in great spirits and good health very, very soon! ((hugs))


----------



## Judy A

Glad to hear she is better and hope that continues! I think loosing one's independance has to be the biggest obstical for anyone to overcome. I know my mother won't handle it well...she keeps pushing herself....which I guess is a good thing.


----------



## havaluv

Missy that's wonderful news. We'll thank God for the improvement so far and keep praying for favor and healing! :grouphug:


----------



## Thumper

Missy,

I'm soooo sorry to hear your mom is having problems  My dad just had a quadruple bypass last week, so like you, I have been a wreck worrying, but I will definitely keep her in my prayers! I'm happy to hear her arteries are clear! And I know prayer and with family and friends by her side will pull her through.

Biggest Hugs,
Kara and Gucci


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Missy,
> 
> I'm soooo sorry to hear your mom is having problems  My dad just had a quadruple bypass last week, so like you, I have been a wreck worrying, but I will definitely keep her in my prayers! I'm happy to hear her arteries are clear! And I know prayer and with family and friends by her side will pull her through.
> 
> Biggest Hugs,
> Kara and Gucci


(((((((((((((((((Kara))))))))))))))))) How is your Dad doing?


----------



## pjewel

Such good news with your mom. Just hoping she continues improving and can get back to her life. Healing thoughts continue her way.


----------



## Missy

Kara, my thoughts and prayers are with your dad too... How is he doing? 

My mom is back in the hospital today and I am back here with her. It's kind of odd being in your moms house without her. This morning she was too tired to get in her sisters car to get her daily bloodwork and that scared her and she wanted to go to the hospital ---so they called an ambulance. They think she is reacting to all the new medications. But they did also find some pneumonia, and she is retaining fluids which is also the medication. So they are going to keep her a few days and work out the meds and hopefully she will be back home. The good news is they are more confident that this is the temporary cardio myopathy. 

thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Leeann

Oh Missy I am so sorry to hear your mom is back in the hospital but glad to hear they are more confident this is only temporary cardo myopathy.
We will continue to keep her in our thoughs & prayers :hug:


----------



## Cheryl

Having sick parents is the worst, but you are lucky if you live by them. My Dad lives in FL and has chronic leukemia so it is tough.

Kara--is your dad home from the hospital? Bypass surgery is an amazing tool for a lot of people to get a second chance to change their lifestyles. 

Missy--I am sorry that your mom is back in the hospital. The fatigue may be something she has to deal with for awhile or perhaps a change in meds will fix it. 

The fluid retention could be a result of either the cardiomyopathy or the meds.

The pneumonia is an unfortunate complication that needs to be treated. 

The good news is she has a couple days in the hospital to help stablize the medications and see what is working. I am sure they will repeat the echo while she is there to see where she is at.

Missy--PM me if I can be of help. I am working all week, but I will check before and after work.


----------



## havaluv

Missy, I'm sorry to read your mom is back in the hospital. I'll keep praying for her. At least she will have closer supervision for a little while longer this way. Hopefully you'll be able to get good information and the pneumonia will not last. :hug:

Kara, I'm sorry to hear about your dad's health issues too. He (and you) are added to my list! May God hold you in his hands.


----------



## BeverlyA

Missy, I'm sorry to hear your mom is back in the hospital. Think of this time as time that she is under direct medical supervision when she can get the best of care. Use it to get some extra rest for yourself if possible. I know when I've been in these situations it's really easy to let yourself get rundown.

Kara, I hope the surgery helps your dad's health improve and that you too are finding time to take care of yourself.

Beverly


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

I'm sorry to hear that your mother is back in the hospital but I imagine she feels safer there with all the changes she's experiencing. When I came home from the hospital last September I was getting worse and worse for months when everyone said I should have been feeling so much better. To this day I still have disturbing issues caused by the medications. Till they get it right, the side effects can be awful. She's in my prayers.

Kara,

I hope your father is feeling a lot better after his bypass surgery. I know many people who've had it and couldn't believe how much better they felt after awhile. I hope your father's recovery is quick and uneventful.


----------



## Brady's mom

I have been out of touch for a little while. Missy and Kara, please know that I am thinking of both of you and your parents and hope that they feel better soon!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Missy,
I am so sorry your mom isn't doing well I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Julie

Missy and Kara,
I wish the best for your mother and father.I know this can be a very challenging time...I am praying that both recover quickly and you have more time to relax and spend it with them. Life is short,so enjoy them while you can. I lost my Dad at 62 in 2000 and I'd love to just have 10 minutes more with him. If you get a chance....visit,eat lunch,cherish every moment.......:hug:


----------



## juliav

Missy - I am so sorry your mom is back in the hosital.
Kara - how is your dad doing?

It's not easy when our parents are sick. :grouphug:


----------



## trueblue

Missy, I hope your mom makes a full recovery soon. I will keep Ruth in my prayers. Hope you are doing OK too. :hug:


----------



## Thumper

Oh gosh..I SOOO totally didn't mean to hijack, Missy!  :kiss: I'm sorry. I just write before I think sometimes.

I hope your mom is doing better. Is there medication or treatment for this?

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief

MIssy - hope your Mom is doing better!! Our thoughts and prayers are with you.,


----------



## mckennasedona

Missy, I'm sorry to hear that your mom is back in the hospital. I hope they are able to adjust her meds to make her more comfortable and get the pneumonia cured.

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you and your mom.


----------



## Jane

Missy, I am so sorry your mom had to go to the hospital. I hope she will get excellent care and be able to come home soon. :hug:


----------



## Missy

Oh my, I love this forum. Thank you so much for all the kind words and prayers.

Kara, you did NOT hijack this thread at all. that is the great thing about this forum is that we can all share and support and understand through each others experiences. I hope your dad is doing better.

My mom is coming home tomorrow and has a ton more energy. Our biggest concern and hers is if she is going to be able to live alone. 

Cheryl,thank you so much offer. right now, I am questioned out.. but I am delighted to know some one in the know to ask the questions when they arise.


----------



## Lina

Missy, I'm glad to hear that your mom will be getting out of the hospital tomorrow! I hope she recovers soon! :hug:


----------



## BeverlyA

I would re-iterate what Julie said. Make the most of every minute you have with those you love. Make those visits and phone calls even when it's not really convenient. Have those talks that aren't always comfortable, you might not get another chance to have them.

Always tell the people who are important to you, that they are. Let people know that you love them and feel blessed to have them in your life. There are so many questions I wish I could still ask my dad and things I'd like to talk with him about, but he died knowing how much I loved him, and I'm glad about that.

Missy your mom, and Kara, your dad are still in my prayers for their continueing health improvements.

Beverly


----------



## Cheryl

Missy--have you met with the case manager at your mom's hospital. They can help determine the community resources that are available. Perhaps "Meals on Wheels" and home PT would help. Have you looked into a personal alarm such as lifefone in case of an emergency? How determined is your mother to live at home at this time?

Since this is possibly a temporary condition, she may be more flexible about living with somebody.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh boy Missy, so sorry that you are having to deal with all of this. You've gotten some wonderful advice, so here's your daily hug. !HUG!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Missy- I'm glad your Mom is coming home. I know how hard it is to worry constantly and take care of your parents. I took care of my Mom in our home during her last months of cancer. I'll continue to keep your Mom in my thoughts and prayers, and Kara, I'll do the same for your Dad. :hug:


----------



## mellowbo

My prayers are with both of you Missy and Kara. It is so hard when your parents are ill and especially hard when you are the caretaker. Hopefully this will be short lived and they will both be up and running around soon!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## havaluv

Just popping in to send a :hug:. Hope today is better than yesterday and each day gets a little easier!


----------



## Trish

Hi Missy..There is nothing like being with family in the recupertion process...hopefully it was the medicine that needed to be adjusted and all the rest will fall into place. My mother-in-law was hospitalized for something similar and as soon as she got home..weak and tired, she started to regain her strength slowly with all the TLC she received from her loved ones...it just takes time..it is not easy being 80+!! I find taking our elders to places like hospitals knocks the heck out of them. We wll be keeping you and your MOM in our prayers..Trish


----------



## Missy

Thank you all for your continued thoughts. My mom is home with brand new diagnosis now. The thinking now is that she has congestive heart failure and a pulmonary condition COPD from 50 years of smoking 2-3 packs a day in addition to the temporary cardiomyopathy. She came home with 15 new meds and an oxygen machine and bunch of tanks that look like torpedos. she is supposed to use the oxygen when she is moving around the house and when sleeping and when she goes out. She has already said she refuses to use it when she goes out!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty:

She is on a low sodium diet now, and that is a learning experience.

It is just so sad to see my mom with all these meds and hooked up to a tube. 

I am pooped. but my brother comes and takes over tomorrow. 

Thank you again all for letting me vent my fears and frustration. And thanks for your prayers.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy, lots of comforting thoughts being sent in your direction. As often as it's said, and as impossible as it seems, make sure to take care of yourself during all of this.


----------



## Poornima

:hug:, take care. From my personal experience I know how exhausting it is to take care of an aging parent, especially when they are stubborn and don't want to follow doctor's advice. Hope things get better for you and your mom soon.


----------



## Julie

Missy-----be sure your Mom (if she still smokes) doesn't with that oxygen! That is VERY dangerous. When I brought Robbie home from the hospital,he was on oxygen and a monitor to check his oxygen saturation levels. If we took him anywhere we had to carry an oxygen tank as well. We had a delivery service that exchanged the tanks and brought supplies(the canulas,tape remover etc.)every so often. It was nice.....and there was a home care nurse who checked in on us periodically. To be honest,it was such a pain in the butt---but you get used to it..and if your Mom will just accept it,she'll easily adjust. I hope you can convince her how important it is to do what they tell her to do. I'm thinking about you:hug:


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy, I've been reading, thinking, and praying for your Mom and your family. I've lost both my parents and it is so hard to see them when they are sick. I found out that they don't want "their little kids" telling them what to do. My MIL is 87 and stays by herself but is beginning to have more health issues. She is determined that her kids are NOT going to be taking care of her. I know it will be a big adjustment for your Mom with the tanks to deal with, but just remind her that you still need her and to please do what the doctor advises. I found out it helped if I made a quick call to Mother to ask "how much sugar should I use in a banana pudding?"....or questions like that. She tried harder knowing her job with her children was not done!! I will continue to pray that she gets stronger and that you have the strength to deal with an aging parent. It can get hard at times.


----------



## Missy

Everyone, thank you so much for your support and your prayers. Julie, thankfully my mom quit smoking 24 years ago. 

Dale, that is such good advice to ask her for advice. and as an example when we first got home from the hospital with all her meds and tanks and instructions I got so overwhelmed, that I called my older sister to come on down and help sort things out. I then went to pick up her scripts, by the time I got back...she had made lists medicines and what times and organized everything and really put me to ease... I told her she was still my mom and could make everything all right and called my sis and told her not to bother coming. I heard her telling her friends and neighbors that story and I could tell she felt proud. 

I think it is going to be allright. But when I say she went from being a healthy 84 year old to all of a sudden someone with a lot of "things" to deal with, I am not exagerating. Of course CHF and COPD don't happen overnight. but the diagnosis did. and it is a lot for all of us, but especially her.

I am home now, my brother is with her. It feels great to be home with my 3 boys (DH too...LOL) I've had 2 glasses of sauvingnon blanc and am trying to let the week go. The boys gave me the best greeting, with their little wiggle butts and kisses...it was the best medicine. 

thanks again all. I will keep you posted.


----------



## marjrc

Missy, I have been thinking of you and your mom often over the past several days, but haven't found the time to come in and catch up on your time with her. I'm sorry to hear about the diagnosis. When it's sudden like that, it can be a challenge to figure things out and deal with it. It sounds, though, like your mom is quite capable and well organized. That's great! 

Take care of yourself too, hon, o.k.? I'm glad you have some help from your other siblings. (((((((hugs)))))))) thinking of you!


----------



## Laurief

Missy - I am so sorry to hear about the final diagnosis, but it does sound like you Mom is taking it and making the best of the situation, which is very admirable!!!! I bet that after her first trip out, struggling to breath, that she will take the tank with her!! Take it easy yourself and keep yourself healthy. You are in our thoughts!~~


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

I missed the last part of this and your mom's diagnosis. I can tell you it's very hard to go from feeling like an independent, normal person to a suddenly dependent one in need of all sorts of medications and treatment. I do hope she starts to feel a lot better soon and that she can get used to the apparatus she needs to function well. Just the meds alone can create havoc in your body till it adjusts or they adjust the meds.

My prayers continue to be with you both. I know how hard it is. Although my mother died within 9 days of having a heart attack, her sister lived to be 95 and was in my care for five and a half years till she had to go into a nursing home.


----------



## Leslie

Missy~ I'm just catching up on this thread. I'm sorry things have been so difficult for your mom. Mine deals w/CHF and a litany of drugs, too. She's determined to live on her own for as long as possible and so far, is doing it pretty well. We did move her into a senior apt. complex that's only about 2 mi. down the road. I'm the only daughter left and my brother does not live close so, I have the responsibility of making sure she's ok. Thankfully, she is doing well, considering her age (83) and medical conditions.

I'll keep you and your mom in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## Missy

*Good News...*

Just when we thought we knew what we were dealing with with my mom--Her Dr. (her cardiologist) goes and changes the story again...But we like this story.

I will try to make a long story short. But in a nutshell-- they are pretty certain that both the CHF and the COPD were exasperated by the this rare temporary cardio myopathy, likely brought on by the stress of her fall (remember the one where she at 84 was washing her feet in the sink.)

The latest test showed a big impovement to her heart. This Dr. feels that once her heart is back to normal she will basically feel the way she did before. He thinks she will only be on heart meds for a few months.

She will still have the COPD but feels once her heart is working right, even that will get better and who knows she may actually feel better because now they know she has it and can treat her with enhalers.

He thought after another week or so she can still live alone and drive.

He will see her in a month and do another Echo in two.

We are all just keeping our fingers crossed that this is the REAL diagnosis.

Thank you all again, for your prayers and support and checking in on us.

:grouphug:


----------



## Paige

Missy, that is amazing news. I know you and your family have to be on cloud nine. :whoo: I know how important is must be for your mother to be on her own. The boys send kisses your way:kiss:, and that is a lot of kisses.:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

*shi tzu....*

My mom is back in the hospital, but not for her heart or copd. The "Crazy Old Lady" was trying to break into her house :frusty: with my brother and sister (they had locked themselves out)and fell and hurt her foot. It is not broken but she can't walk on it so they kept her to see if rehab can teach her to get around.

Every one was over-jubilant with her "get out of jail free" diagnosis the other day and her grand kids were up and they all went out for dinner... OYE VEY.

She is very upset--and they have her in a cardiac unit-- but everything but her foot is fine.

I guess we're all just pissed including her. Could have been a more serious set back...but it just sucks.


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

The latest development, though frustrating, is just a little glitch. Hopefully the latest diagnosis and a little time will find your mother back to her old self. It's really hard for any of us to come to the realization that we're not what we used to be and the body can't necessarily do all the things we used to ask of it. The problem with aging is you feel the same on the inside. As my father used to say, "it's life's cruel joke."

I'm continuing to send prayers in your/her direction for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Missy

thanks Geri. So true.


----------



## Leeann

OYE VEY is right Missy. I am glad to hear she feeling well enough to try and break into her own house... Thankfully nothing is broken and this will be a very minor set back.


----------



## juliav

Oh Missy, 

I am so sorry to hear about your mom's latest development. I hope her foot is better soon. :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom

I'm sorry to hear this Missy. If its not one thing its another. Hopefully she'll be out soon and back on her feet.


----------



## mckennasedona

Missy, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom's setback. I'm glad she wasn't more seriously hurt. 
Do you think your worry and stress about your mom might be contributing to Jasper's behavior? Maybe he senses your worry and is reacting to it.


----------



## irnfit

OMG!  I'm glad it's not too major and she is doing fine. Can we give our Moms a time-out?


----------



## hedygs

Oy Vey is right.

I am so glad that the diagnosis is more positive but sheesh about her injury. Hey as long as it isn't broken and she is taking care. 

My 80 yo mom fell last year while visiting my brother and she broke her wrist and could do nothing for herself. She spent much of the summer with me.


----------



## Missy

*more prayers please.*

I am back down the cape and my mom is back in the hospital. She is very anemic. but no heart involvement. Other than her heart medication may be causing some bleeding

What a day! I got a call from my sister this morning asking if I could get away to go and be with my mom and possibly take her to the hospital. She was complaining of weakness. When I got here two hours later, my mom was asleep and didn't wake up from me opening the front door, which in and of it self is unusual. I woke her up and then ran to use the bathroom myself, and I hear a thud. I run in and she is on the floor in the bathroom, her foot is twisted and she can't move and she didn't want me to move her. Call 911, they got here in less than 10 minutes... put her in a neck brace and a leg brace and off to the hospital we go... well the ER had a 5 car accident to deal with. So it was not a fun day. They said her hemocrit levels were about half what they should be and started her on a blood transfusion. And it is amazing how she pepped up. Tomorrow she will see a GI specialist to see what is up. But the poor woman was so uncomfortable because they refused to take off the neck brace until someone read the catscan and since there was that accident no one paid much attention. She finally got to take it off

So the good news is it is not her heart this time-- all that was normal. We'll see what tomorrow brings-- I've learned that you get several different diagnosis is you spend anytime in the hospital-- so we'll see tomorrow or the next day what this really means... Although the x-rays were not read, her foot is obviously hurt as it was twisted, swollen and black and blue. So she is going to need some help or rehabilitation.

and to top it all off-- I have had a migraine for three days and no sleep for two-- I don't mean to say poor me... it's my mom who needs your thoughts-- I'm just tired and cranky...so thanks for listening.

and I miss my boys...how silly is that?


----------



## mintchip

:hug:Sending prayers and good thoughts to both of you! :hug:


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

I'm so sorry your mom had this setback. There certainly are medications that can cause bleeding so I'm sure they'll check that. Having had my own hemoglobin/hematocrit terribly low in the past I can tell you, you certainly do feel very weak. I remember climbing a flight of stairs and feeling like I was scaling Mt. Everest. The transfusion should have her feeling a lot better but they do have to find the cause.

I'm sending healing vibes in her direction and warm, loving thoughts in yours. I'm sure she feels better knowing you're there with her. It isn't easy getting older.


----------



## Leeann

Oh Missy I am so sorry to read this. Our thought's and prayers are with you and your mom.

I keep meaning to ask what part of the cape is she on?


----------



## Mraymo

*Our prayers are with you*

Missy,

I am so sorry to hear about your Mom. Our prayers are with you and your family. My parents have both been sick the last few years so I can really relate. I don't think it's silly at all to miss your boys. I sure do miss Izzy when I've had to spend days in the hospital and she can't come. I brought her with me today when I brought my Mom to PT, a Dr.s appt and to visit my Dad at the nursing home. They sure do enjoy seeing her, it seems to brighten everyone's mood. It's great that you have 3 other siblings to help out. Hang in there. Izzy sends lots of kisses.


----------



## Lynn

Missy,
I am so sorry to hear this news...I am spending you and your mom :hug::hug::hug:and you and your mom and in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## arlene

Your Mom is in my thoughts and prayers, Missy!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Just want you to know I've prayed for your mom today!


----------



## Missy

Thank you all. It's so nice to be able to check in with friends when you are away from home. You are all the best.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, so sorry your Mom is having a rough time. I went through this with my Dad. He was on so many meds, they would always cause his blood to go wacky. Same thing, once he would get a transfusion, he was good as new. I'm sending healing prayers to you all.


----------



## Cheryl

Missy, my prayers are with you and your mom. It is amazing how quickly a unit of blood will work in an anemic patient. Let us hope the bleed is fixed quickly.


----------



## mellowbo

Miss, so sorry to hear about your mom having a little setback. She'll probably be good as new in no time! AND, it's not at all crazy missing your boys. It would be crazy if you didn't, lol. Get some sleep!!
xxoox
Carole


----------



## suzyfrtz

Missy, Prayers and Hugs to you. I know what a trying time it is...
Suzy


----------



## Tritia

Oh Missy  I was afraid to open this thread when I saw it bumped back up. I am so sorry your mom is ill again. Sending you all lots of prayers!


----------



## Poornima

Missy, I am so sorry to hear about your mum's set back. Wishing her a speedy and comfortable, healthy recovery! Hugs to you. Take care.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, I'm encouraged by your last comments. I am thinking of both of you.


----------



## marjrc

Oh my! Missy, what a day that must have been. It is soooooo stressful waiting at the ER (was there with my mom just a few weeks ago) and then having to wait even longer for results and recommendations. It isn't crazy missing your boys at all. They will definitely be a joy to see again, once you get beack home.  Take care of yourself!

I hope your mom does much better with her meds and isn't suffering from the pain of the fall anymore.


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm saying a prayer for your Mom....and thinking about you and your family. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Julie

Sending you and your Mom good thoughts and prayers---:angel:


----------



## boo2352

Missy, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom -- I hope things are getting better. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

So sorry to hear about your Moms continued troubles. I will definitely say a prayer for her.


----------



## hedygs

Sending healthy vibes and hugs your way.


----------



## Brady's mom

Missy, I am thinking of you and your mom and sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Janet Zee

Missy......So sorry your Mom is not well, I will say a special prayer for both of you.


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I am so sorry that your mom has been hospitalized again. Sending prayers and healing thoughts her way.


----------



## maryam187

Missy,
so sorry to read your mom had to go back to the hospital  I see she's scheduled to be seen by a GI-Dr., which would have been my first suggestion. Also what kind of 'heart medicine' is she on? Warfarin? 
As for the foot that no one apparently looked at: at least try to keep it elevated and put cool packs (wrapped in a towel or similar) for 30 min on and 30 min off on it. By elevated I mean like on another cushioned chair or laying on the sofa and putting the foot on the seat or the armrest. It doesn't have to be very high.


----------



## Paige

Missy, so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope things get better for her soon.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Finally reading this thread and thinking of you and your mom Missy. Best to you both. Hug hug hug.


----------



## Trish

We are all hoping to hear and praying for some encouaging news on your MOM... the power of the Forum is with YOU!!! Trish


----------



## LuvCicero

Just checking in. Hope your Mom is feeling better and that there are no broken bones in her foot. Prayers going up from Ga. Take care of yourself also!!


----------



## boo2352

Missy, I hope your mom is doing better today.


----------



## Missy

Hi All: first I just want to say thanks again for the "power of the forum" I believe in this power on so many levels. 

They seem to be moving very slowly with her... which is frustrating to us kids. just late yesterday we found out she had broken many bones in her whole foot (after they told her for almost two days that it wasn't broken) And will have to stay off of it for 6 weeks. But more frustrating is they don't seem to be too concerned to find out where she is losing the blood. They are giving her more blood daily. But are holding off on doing a colonoscopy until something (not sure what) is under control. perhaps they are waiting for the coumadin levels to come down...I know they fear the risk of the procedure making her bleed more. She will be going to a nursing home for a while after her hospital stay. and she has chosen to be placed in one near her home rather than nearer to us. She says "we don't have to worry about her in there...if we just visit on a weekend. " but of course we are going to worry about her... 

My Brother feels they are treating her like just another old lady with a lot of problems... but being a bit kinder I think their must be different risks with older people and they just go slower. It is still frustrating. 

They have her on a little morphine for her foot and she is pretty drowsy. But more comfortable. 

Thanks for checking in on her (and me) I truly appreciate it. I got the best greeting from the boys when I came home yesterday... such wonderful fur hugs and kisses...


----------



## maryam187

Missy, 
since your mom was taking Coumadin (Warfarin) she is at great risk for bleeding during procedures like a colonoscopy. I bet they cut back (off) on the Coumadin and started her on daily Heparin (injections) and wait for the INR (International Normalized Ratio, measures basically part of the coagulation time during a bleed) to decrease to an acceptable range. 
Coumadin has a long half-life (150 hours), meaning that if you take 1 pill today, half of that pill is still working after 6 days. So it takes a while...Since Coumadin is an antagonist (opponent) of Vit. K they may or may not give her additional Vit. K to reverse the Coumadin's effect.
The Heparin injections serve the purpose of the Coumadin but (due to their short half-life) are much more controllable for short term variation of the coagulation. On the downside they are annoying on a daily basis for a long period of time, cause it's much easier to swallow a pill rather than injecting oneself.
As for her foot, I'm very sorry to hear about the many fractures  But note that if her foot needs surgery, it's being held back for the same reasons as the colonoscopy. In addition, surgeons prefer not to operate one extremely swollen joints, cause there's too much stress on the skin and tissue which could endanger the healing process.

I hope this all makes sense to you and I managed to write it down as understandable as possible. If not, please ask!

:hug:


----------



## Missy

Thanks for that Maryam. Yes it makes great sense. and in fact is how it was just finally explained to me...so you have given me more confidence in the team at the falmouth hospital. I don't think they are giving her heperin as her temporary cardiomyopathy seems to be all better (go figure) I think they are just waiting for the coumidin to get out of her system.


----------



## Julie

just checking back on your mother's condition Missy--
wishing her the best--hang in there:hug:


----------



## Mraymo

*How's your Mom*

Missy,

Just checking to see how your Mom's doing. Have they done the colonoscopy yet? Just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you both.


----------



## Judy A

Missy...just catching up on this thread. So sorry to hear of your mom's setback and I pray that she has a positive outcome. I'm sure you are frustrated with the slow process, but let's pray the team of Dr's know what they are doing! It is always best to stay on top of thing, though, which I'm sure you are doing. My siblings and I found it very important to be involved when my mom went through her FOUR joint replacement surgeries! She just wasn't able to do understand all that was going on while under the influence of all the pain meds. You guys know when something is "different" with your mom...the Drs and nurses don't.


----------



## ginny

Missy, my husband is with Falmouth Hospital. I just read that your mom is a patient there. I sent you a PM with my number if I can help.
I hope things go smoothly.

Ginny


----------



## Missy

Thanks all for checking in. My mom moved today to rehabilitation. They ended up not doing a colonoscopy because they thought it would more dangerous than just monitoring her hemocrit-- which is now back to normal. Her coumadin level is still high though although it has been days since she has taken or been givem any. They seem to think the anemia/bleeding was due to the coumadin level and that with no coumadin it will just take care of itself. But she is feeling great and glad to be at rehab which is closer to her home-- so she has already had visitors. Before she left the hospital they did an echo-cardiogram-- so we will have the results of that tomorrow-- hopefully that will be back to normal so she can stay off the coumadin... thanks again all.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Just checking in and catching up with your mom's progress, Missy. 
She (and you) are in my prayers.


----------



## Trish

Good Morning Missy..Thanks so much for the update..sounds like MOM is in a special place to recuperate ( a LOT better than a hospital!!) and hopefully it will be a very short period of recuperation so she will be back in her own home real soon. Celebrate each day with your wonderful MOM, family and friends and Jasper and Cash...time goes so fast. I wish I could slow it down!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy, thinking about your mom and you. I hope she will recover quickly and get back home. How is her foot? I will continue to keep her on my prayer list and hopefully things will get back to normal for all of you soon.


----------



## marjrc

I keep hoping things will improve and your mom will be able to get back home. It seems like she's getting great care so it's just a matter of time. Hope you are doing well, Missy!


----------



## Cosmosmom

I hope you mother continues to improve .. I know how difficult these days can be ..


----------



## Missy

Thanks guys, I will be visiting her tomorrow at the "home." Can admit to you all that I am freaking out a bit that my mother is in a "home?" I know it is temporary...But I guess I never imagined my mom to be in a place like this. Perhaps it is very nice, but her first night there a man in a wheel chair apparently with Alzheimer's was strolling the halls and was coming into all the rooms. But she has a great attitude. She apparently didn't pass on any of her optimistic gene to me. I got all of my dads pessimism... I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## boo2352

Missy, my mom was in a similar place, and it was great -- the staff were wonderful, and she got good care. There were a few people with Alzheimers, but the staff were always gentle and caring with them -- just what I would want. I hope your mom gets to come home soon.


----------



## mellowbo

Missy, it will be fine. As long as your mom realizes that she's there just to get better and her attitude is good, you couldn't ask for more. My mom had to do that a coupe of times and I suspect a lot of us will some day. Don't let yourself fret.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## MaddiesMom

Missy- I'm so sorry you're going through such a difficult time with your Mom. I hope she recovers quickly and can get back to her normal activities soon. We worry so much about our parents. At this stage in life, we become their parents and do the best we can. You'll both be in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I hope your mom continues to improve and will be able to move back home soon. :hug:


----------



## Missy

I just got home...it was a much better place than in my imagination. I got see her work with a delightful physical therapist. My mom is back to driving me insane....LOL...so I guess that is a good thing.:frusty: She is trying so hard to stay in control, and I know she has to hold onto that for her sanity and her recovery...but she has me and sibs scheduled from now until forever...LOL. What she doesn't understand is that unlike when her mom got sick and she and my dad were retired (she never really worked a few part time jobs) And her mom moved in with her and my dad. All of us still very much (especially now) have to keep our jobs. None of our homes are good enough for her to move into (well mine is, but the dogs are too much for her...LOL...phew) and none of us can move in with her...we would be commuting 4-6 hours everyday. And financially, it would be very hard for her to get into an assisted living...as I think she would have a hard time selling her house now for what she would need. And she is trying so hard to save something for us to inherit, which is pretty much just her house. But we keep saying if you need it you need it... mind you all of us could use a little help but not if she needs it. 

I ended my visit, when she started talking about ..."if you just didn't have the dogs..." We walked out and DH said, "you would never consider getting rid of the boys would you?" all very quiet and serious.... I said "no way, no how, if push came to shove and there were no place else and she had to move in with us...she would just have to deal." 

Oh thanks for letting me rattle.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Missy:grouphug:
PS-My friend and her Mom were in a similar situation last month. They contacted a nearby nursing school and are now "renting" a room to a couple of student nurses in exchange for care.


----------



## Missy

wow...what a great idea Sally.


----------



## Mraymo

Missy,

I can so relate to your situation. My Mom is living at home by herself now. My Dad went into a nursing home in May. Mom had her kidney removed in June (she had a mass but it ended up being benign). She was in rehad for about 6 weeks and has been home alone since. It is really difficult to keep up with all the appts. She isn't driving yet so I bring her to physical therapy (2x a week) plus all her other DR.'s appts. 

I worry she won't be able to stay home and am not sure what will happen. My brother and I both live 5 minutes from her so that helps. I don't have the accomondations for her and I'm not sure if my brother would want to have her live with him. Anyway, we have just been taking it one day at a time and doing the next right thing. I try not to get to stressed out about what will happen in the future. P.S. Both my parents love Izzy, I bring her with me to see Dad at nursing home and when I bring Mom to appts. Take care and remember my thoughts are with you. Thank goodness for puppy kisses.:whoo:


----------



## Missy

Maryam, I am sorry you are going through this too. I can't imagine both parents being ill at once. The 5 minutes is a real blessing. We are taking it one day at a time. I understand your brothers feelings. as horrible as it sounds I am not sure I would want my mother with us (even if she could tolerate the dogs)It would really change our already stressed lives. But I would like her to consider moving nearer to at least one of children. Yes I am very grateful to have my boys give me kisses and hugs right now-- allthough dare I say Cash is going through a very bratty phase and just is whining for everything, his toys, to go out, for food...whine, whine, whine, whine, whine.

My thoughts are with you and your family too.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Aging problems can be such a problem .. I was responsible for the care of my mother for over 10 years .. Fortunately I was able to lkeep her in her own home until her last days but there were many ongoing challenges .
I understand perfectly what you are going through .. it is difficult but cherish the time you soend with her as as you and they know it is not going to be forever .. 
Trust me it is just as difficult for them ..
Your Mom is so lucky to have such a caring loving daughter ..
Your attitude is wonderful as well ..


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy, hang in there. I understand completely. No matter how much you do, it never feels like enough. The last time I went to visit Deb's mom she said "Oh, you came! I've been sitting here for 5 days now. Each day I thought 'Oh, she'll come today'." And then as I get ready to leave, she'll mention all of the doctors' appointments she's scheduled - and we wouldn't want poor Tony (the driver who works at the complex she lives in and salary she helps pay) to have to make a special trip for her. :frusty:

I try to remember that it must be very frightening to know you're losing control and independence over so many things in your life, but that doesn't make it any easier to juggle all of the things you have going on in your own life.

You are clearly doing everything possible for you mom and she is getting wonderful care. But if it was me, and I thought Deb's mom was going to have to move in with me.....I'd get that 3rd dog, a cat and a gerbil!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy, I'm thinking about you and your Mom...and checking in. How is she doing now? Is her foot getting better?

I remember at times it was hard with my Mom...but she would remind me that it was hard for her to raise me also. :biggrin1:

DH's mother is 87 and lives alone. Lately, at times her tongue swells and she calls us. She has to be taken to the hospital for meds and to watch for a few hours. They can't figure out what is causing it to swell so much...and have finally told us they think it's stress! The problem with her is that she will not call anyone untill she feels she has no choice. Once when I got there I had to pick up the phone and call 911 because it had filled up her mouth and she couldn't talk. :frusty: Oh, I'm already dreading the time when I have to depend on my girls. I sure hope your Mom will be better real soon...because I know she wants to get home and take care of herself.


----------



## Missy

You are so right Dale. I know she would much prefer to be taking care of herself. She is doing ok. We will not know how the foot is doing for 6 weeks-- (3 left) They have told her absolutely no weight on it til then. She sees the orthopedic dr though this week...so we may know how it looks to him. I am so surprised how well she is doing handling being in rehab though. She is just rolling with the punches. Thanks for checking in,


----------



## Poornima

Good luck to your Mom, Missy! The positive attitude would surely help accelerate her recovery and healing.


----------



## Missy

*my mom is home!*

I just wanted to let everyone know that your thoughts and prayers and well wishes have worked wonders--- for me and my mom. I took her home on Friday. She is so happy to be home in her house. She can get around a bit now, as she can put some weight on her heel. Her anemia appears to be better and we still need to watch her heart but it too is greatly improved.

She kept me very busy all weekend-- while in rehab she had obsessed about all the things that were un-done in her house. But I was happy to get her organized for one floor living.

My aunt (her sister) is with her the rest of this week- and then my sibs will do the weekend, and then we are hoping she can stay alone with help from visiting nurses and elder services. She has really dug in her heals and DOES NOT want to move. So one day (or one incident) at a time.


----------



## Brady's mom

Missy, I am so glad to hear that she is feeling better. I hope she continues to feel better everyday!!


----------



## maryam187

What great news!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

That is wonderful, Missy! Continued prayers for the adjustments in her life and her health.


----------



## Mraymo

So glad to hear your Mom is home and feeling better.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Missy - Good to hear your mom is doing somewhat better. I hope she continues on that path. This has been a trying time for you, and you have a great head on your shoulders to get you through.

My apologies for not staying up with this thread. Things have been sort of crazy lately!


----------



## Laurief

So glad to hear that your Mom is better Missy!! I am sure it is a relief.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, good news. I will continue to send healing prayers your way.


----------



## marjrc

I am glad to catch up and see that your mom is home and doing well. It must have been tiring for you, but that is what family does, isn't it? When my mom was in hospital last May for 3 weeks, I was getting a tad stressed about it and couldn't wait for her to be home with her husband! lol Kind of scary to see our parents age and wonder what the next few years will be like. 

I'm glad things are working out now, Missy. ((hugs))


----------



## Scooter's Family

Missy-

Maybe you could check into Meals on Wheels. Even if she doesn't truly need it, someone stops by and you know someone is checking in on her. You can request it for whatever your needs are, once a week, three times, etc... We did that for our mother and it was wonderful! The people who volunteer their time are so special, I think it's more about the visiting than it is the food. It would be one less thing for you, and your mom, to worry about.

I hope she continues on the road to recovery! All the best to you both!


----------

